# DVDs shrinken

## R4miu5

kennt jemand ein tool (im portage-tree) mit dem man 8GB-Filme auf 4.7 GB shrinken kann, ähnlich wie dvd-shrink unter windows

http://www.dvdshrink.org/

----------

## psyqil

Ich kenne ein Tool, das solche Fragen beantwortet: die Such-Funktion!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=260060

----------

## ank666

Hmm, Wine und dvdshrink sollten es doch auch tun, gibt meines Wissens eine Kombination aus beiden, 

die auch unter Linux ganz gut shrinkt, kann dir aber leider keine Hausnummern nennen...

----------

## sOuLjA

http://projects.gff-clan.net/

ldvd soll das auch können

----------

## Sn@ke

wusst gar nicht, dass sowas überhaupt funktioniert.

wenn ich soweit bin versuch ich wine+clonedvd (cedega brauch man nur für spiele oder?)

----------

## meyerm

 *Sn@ke wrote:*   

> wenn ich soweit bin versuch ich wine+clonedvd (cedega brauch man nur für spiele oder?)

 

Jein. Cedega - ehemals WineX - ist im Prinzip Wine, nur noch mit besserer DirectX Unterstuetzung, Implementierung von einigen Kopierschutzmechanismen etc. Es ist auf jeden Fall extra fuer Spiele entwickelt worden, aber vieles kannst Du auch mit Wine probieren. Bei normalen Applikationen wirst Du mit Cedega wohl keinen Mehrwert gegenueber Wine haben.

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *R4miu5 wrote:*   

> kennt jemand ein tool (im portage-tree) mit dem man 8GB-Filme auf 4.7 GB shrinken kann, ähnlich wie dvd-shrink unter windows
> 
> http://www.dvdshrink.org/

 

geht hervorragend mit dvdrip - empfehle dir dazu noch dvdstyler fuer eigene startmenus und k3b zum brennen  :Smile:  ...

have fun!

----------

